# Thiết Kế Nội Thất Chung Cư Phong Cách Tối Giản



## Triple A Solution (18 Tháng năm 2021)

_*Phong cách tối giản hay còn gọi là phong cách minimalism, đây là phong cách thiết kế đang trở thành xu thế của thế giới. Phong cách này được ra đời từ sau thế chiến thứ 2, do kiến trúc sư người Đức sáng tạo và phát triển. Ngày nay, phong cách tối giản đang được áp dụng rất nhiều trong các thiết kế không chỉ là nhà ở, căn hộ, quán xá mà còn áp dụng được ngay trong các không gian sống nhỏ nhất của căn nhà. Triple A Solution – Đơn vị thiết kế nội thất giá rẻ sẽ cho bạn thấy một vài không gian thiết kế kế nội thất chung cư phong cách tối giản.*_
1.Ứng dụng thiết kế nội thất tối giản tại phòng khách chung cư​Phòng khách là bộ mặt của căn nhà và nó luôn được chú trọng đầu tư về mặt thiết kế và các đồ dùng. Tuy nhiên, khi lựa chọn theo phong cách tối giản, thì gia chủ sẽ giảm được một phần lớn chi phí cho nội thất, bơi tiêu chí của phong cách minimalism là càng ít đồ các tốt.
Tuy nhiên, nó không đồng nghĩa với việc chi phí để làm nên một phòng khách sẽ thấp. Điều này sẽ phụ thuộc vào cách xử lý của mỗi kiến trúc sư, cách họ sử dụng chất liệu và thiết kế làm sao cho khác biệt, trở nên sang trọng hơn. Nhiều đơn vị thiết kế nội thất giá rẻ vẫn đáp ứng được yêu cầu về tính thẩm mỹ, thời thượng và sang trọng, nên chủ đầu tư có thể cân nhắc chọn đơn vị phù hợp.




Trên đây là một thiết kế nội thất chung cư phong cách tối giản. Khi nhìn vào chúng ta sẽ thấy, bộ sofa được đặt trong phòng với ít màu sắc, kiểu cách cũng đơn giản, không cầu kì so với phong cách cổ điển. Xung quanh phòng khách được bày trí rất ít đồ, tạo không gian mở để cảm giác rộng và thoáng mát hơn.
Các mảng tường được được sử dụng màu sáng nhẹ để lộ các mảng tường lớn, không đặt để nhiều chi tiết hay góc cạnh trên đó.
Tìm hiểu thêm về dịch vụ thiết kế nội thất giá rẻ tại Triple A Solution
2. Ứng dụng phong cách nội thất tối giản tại phòng bếp​Không gian bếp thường là nơi chiếm không quá nhiều diện tích của một căn hộ, tuy nhiên, đây lại là nơi giữ lửa cho gia đình và nhiều khách hàng sẽ rất quan tâm đến phong thuỷ của căn bếp.
Từ xa xưa, ông bà ta đã có những kiêng khem khi đặt để vị trị, hướng nhà bếp sao cho phù hợp, không thể đặt bừa bãi được. Chính vì thế, việc thiết kế cho căn bếp luôn được chú trọng, đặc biệt khi lựa chọn theo phong cách tối giản thì hẳn sẽ phải có nhiều cân nhắc làm sao có được một không gian bếp hoàn hảo nhất. Và cũng tùy vào nhu cầu của khách hàng mà sẽ có lựa chọn thiết kế nội thất giá rẻ cho căn bếp hay không.




Tuy nhiên, hiện nay vẫn có các gói thiết kế nội thất tại HCM được bao thầu trọn gói rất tiện lợi cho khách hàng.
Trên đây là một điển hình của thiết kế nội thất chung cư phong cách tối giản cho nhà bếp. Nhìn vào đây ta thấy hai màu chủ đạo là đen và trắng để thấy được sự tinh giản về màu sắc, không cầu kì. Các bề mặt vật dụng từ tủ lạnh, tủ bếp, kệ tủ,… đều là những mãn phẳng, một màu để tạo cảm giác rộng rãi hơn. Xung quanh bếp không đặt để quá nhiều vật dụng mà thay vào đó sẽ đặt để bếp trong, làm không gian bếp gọn gàng hơn, đẹp mắt hơn.
3. Ứng dụng thiết kế nội thất tối giản tại phòng ngủ​Thật không dễ dàng để tạo ra một phòng ngủ chung cư theo phong cách tối giản. Thông thường theo thói quen của nhiều gia đình, mọi thứ từ làm việc, học tập, thể thao,… tất cả đều muốn đem vào phòng ngủ để tiện việc lấy và sử dụng. Tuy nhiên, như vậy nó sẽ chiếm quá nhiều diện tích của phòng ngủ, chính vì thế, lựa chọn theo phong cách thiết kế tối giản là hoàn toàn hợp lý.
Ở trên là một phòng ngủ theo phong cách tối giản. Giữa căn phòng là một chiếc giường và phía sau là một kệ đồ dùng để đặt để vài cuốn sách, đèn hoặc một số vật dụng cần thiết. Màu sắc của căn phòng từ tường, giường, sàn nhà cho đến các vật dụng đều sử dụng màu đơn sắc và màu gần giống nhau. Bên trái bức tường là một tấm gương lớn để tạo không gian căn phòng rộng hơn.




Các thiết kế nội thất tại HCM cũng dễ bắt gặp phong cách này trong nhiều căn hộ. Bởi thực tế diện tích của các căn hộ chung cư thường không quá lớn, nên thiết kế nội thất chung cư phong cách tối giản sẽ giúp tiết kiệm diện tích, mở rộng không gian sống rất nhiều.
4. Ứng dụng thiết kế nội thất tối giản tại phòng tắm chung cư​Nhiều người cho rằng phòng tắm là nơi không quá quan trọng trong một căn hộ, tuy nhiên, nó lại là nơi tuyệt vời nhất của nhiều người. Khi bước vào phòng tắm, họ cảm giác được thư giãn, được gội rửa những bụi bẩn sau một ngày làm việc vất vả và được tìm lại chính mình sau bao ồn ào ngoài kia.
Nhiều người không chọn một gói thiết kế nội thất giá rẻ để làm phòng tắm, mà họ chọn những nơi uy tín, chấp nhận chi phí cao để nhận lại một không gian phòng tắm hoàn hảo. Bên dưới là không gian phòng tắm của một căn hộ chung cư đang theo phong cách tối giản.




Nhìn vào ta có thể thấy rằng, các màu sắc trong phòng tắm là màu đơn, theo tông nhẹ nhàng, không chói. Ánh sáng được xử lý ở đây cũng nhẹ dịu, tạo cảm giác nhẹ nhàng, thư giãn. Phòng tắm chú trọng mở rộng không gian, không đặt để các vấn dụng quá sát nhau mà có sự cân đối, sao cho mỗi vị trí mà ta bước đến đều thoải mái nhất có thể.
Để lựa chọn một nơi thiết kế nội thất giá rẻ phù hợp với túi tiền thì Triple A Solution là đơn vị luôn đảm bảo cam kết về chất lượng, chi phí và sự uy tín của mình. Triple A Solution luôn cập nhật những xu hướng thiết kế mới nhất và luôn lắng nghe ý kiến khách hàng để hoàn thiện hơn dịch vụ của mình. Liên hệ ngay *083 488 8808*


----------



## tinvietgroup (18 Tháng năm 2021)

nội thất đẹp giá rẻ


----------



## automaticvn (5 Tháng sáu 2021)

càng tối giản càng đẹp. mình làm trong lĩnh vực xây dựng nên cảm nhận thấy vậy


----------

